# Need some advice about a unique *i think* situation



## JohnJohnJohn (21 Jun 2009)

I'll try to sum this up as quickly as possible. 

 I leave for SQ & PP1 in a couple weeks, the issue is I did my BMQ almost 5 years ago. I joined the reserves, did my BMQ and then due to time constraints left the reserves pretty much a couple months after completing BMQ in the summer. I re-joined recently as now I have the time and really enjoyed it. They were at first going to send me on a BMQ course, but then the week before they said that I was already qualified. So I am being sent out to SQ. 

 Here is the issue, I've been out of the military for 5 years. I really do not remember that much from my BMQ training and now I'm being thrown into a more advanced course where I'm assuming I'm going to be expected to know and build on what I was previously taught. 

 I'm not a stupid guy, I am confident that these things should come back to me, but no doubt there are going to be situations where I am going to have no clue what to do/whats going on. 

 My question mainly is how should I deal with this situation. When in doubt should I as much as possible get help from the people in my squad or should I explain my situation to my squad leader/2ic and ask them for extra help when needed. 

 I really don't want to be that guy that is fucking up all the time and screwing everyone in the platoon over.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2009)

Exactly what you posted.  Get help from your squad mates and instructors.  I don't really think there is a need to explain your situation as your instructors probably know.


----------



## JohnJohnJohn (21 Jun 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Exactly what you posted.  Get help from your squad mates and instructors.  I don't really think there is a need to explain your situation as your instructors probably know.



 You think they would be aware of the situation off the bat?


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2009)

JohnJohnJohn said:
			
		

> You think they would be aware of the situation off the bat?



They should have access to your file(s).


----------



## JohnJohnJohn (22 Jun 2009)

ok good, because just thinking about even simple things like drill there is a lot i don't remember.


----------



## benny88 (22 Jun 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> They should have access to your file(s).



They will but they may not put 2 and 2 together. Can't hurt to inform them. And don't worry, I feel much the same way after a year at civvy-U with no drill or anything, it comes back quickly. Best of luck!


----------



## JohnJohnJohn (22 Jun 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> They will but they may not put 2 and 2 together. Can't hurt to inform them. And don't worry, I feel much the same way after a year at civvy-U with no drill or anything, it comes back quickly. Best of luck!



 Yea this is what I felt that they might not know off the hand, even if they read the file. The drill i'm sure will come back, it is just more like the weapon training and things like that i am aprehensive about going into blank.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2009)

JohnJohnJohn said:
			
		

> Yea this is what I felt that they might not know off the hand, even if they read the file. The drill i'm sure will come back, it is just more like the weapon training and things like that i am aprehensive about going into blank.



The others "fresh" out of BMQ will probably not have it down pat, either.


----------

